
Your Smart Watch Can Steal Your ATM PIN - p4bl0
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/gadgets/your-smart-watch-can-spy-on-your-pin
======
asher_
This is a pretty cool technical feat, not unlike others used in the past such
as a smartphone sitting on a table next to a keyboard.

The actual usefulness of this attack would be quite low though, since there
are easier ways to read PINs on an ATM than compromising a user's device.

I think the biggest limit to this exploit is that the vast majority of people
put their watch on their left hand and operate the ATM with their right.

